# Motion Detector



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

My old Motion Detector was acting up, the light would always come on in the day light. I thought maybe the detector was bad, so I bought a new one. I replaced it, and the new one does the same. I put the detector in the test mode, wait for the light to go out, and it comes back on by itself. It will not go out. I put it in the auto mode, and the light still stays on. There is nothing moving by or close to it to cause it to go on. It never did this before. I thought maybe there might be an electrical problem, but when I open my shed and watch the interior light when the motion detector light goes out then back on and stays on, there isn't any disruption of power to the interior light. They are on the same line. HELP.. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is the motion detector in a place that it faces a window? How about forced air heating or cooling nearby? There are many things that affect motion detectors.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

The detector is under an eaves on my shed. It's always been there. It's pointing out towards my yard. It's always worked, for some reason, it's just acting up now. Blinking on and off no matter what I do to it, unless I shut it off at the switch. When I turn the switch back on, I have to turn it on "twice", because it puts in into a manual mode, then the 2nd time it puts it into an auto mode. I think it's in the timing when I turn the switch on, that I have to turn the mode from test to "1" for one minute of light, but the light stays on, it should go off during the day.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Does it have a light sensitivity adjuster? One you have to turn to "night" mode". New ones, I've found, are usually on "day" mode when they're sold, so that you can check the correct positioning. If it is in day mode, it'll trigger all the time, even by a moving branch, during daylight.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope, no day mode, just a test mode, "which is the day mode for testing", it comes on in the day time only, (Its supposed to). I think I've given up, I've tried now for 3 days. I'm going to open the switch box to see if I have a lose wire, don't think so, maybe spider inside of it.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It may have simply died.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

My motion detectors switch on in AUTO mode automatically, a second turn on within 2 second puts them on MANUAL (opposite what you described.)


----------

